# Firewire 800 compatible avec 400?



## denisb88 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je suis totalement novice en Apple et je viens d'acheter un MacBookPro Unibody
Il possède une prise firewire 800 et je voudrais m'acheter un boitier externe pour y mettre un DD.
Je vois qu'il existe des boitiers en FW 400. Peut-on brancher ce boitier avec le cable 400 livré avec ou faut-il un adaptateur ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Il faut un adaptateur, mais le mieux c'est un boîtier qui supporte le Fw 800 (celui ci n'est qu'un exemple) !


----------



## denisb88 (17 Décembre 2008)

Merci
Peut-être un lien pour un adaptateur ???
Sinon, je pourrais aussi brancher mon camescope canon sur du firewire 800? Ou bien faut-il encore un autre adaptateur ?


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour le DD, il te suffit d'un câble avec d'un coté un connecteur FW800 et de l'autre un FW400 comme celui-ci : FireWire 800(1394b)/FireWire 400 (1394a) 9-Pin to 6-Pin Interconnect Cable (exemple)






Pour le camescope, il te suffit d'un câble FW400 4 broches vers FW800 comme celui-ci : Newer Technology FireWire 800/400 1394B/A 9 Pin to 4 Pin Cable 36"






Si tu veux un bon boitier, je te conseille celui-ci : OWC Mercury Elite-AL Pro FW800/400 + USB 2.0/1.1 Enclosure Kit (version ATA) 

Ou celui-ci : OWC Mercury Elite-AL Quad Interface eSATA, FireWire 400/800 & USB 2.0/1.1 Enclosure Kit (versionSATA)


----------



## denisb88 (17 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour ces réponses

Le site en question aux US est sérieux ?


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2008)

denisb88 a dit:


> Merci pour ces réponses
> 
> Le site en question aux US est sérieux ?



J'y fais des commandes groupées depuis 6 ans pour de nombreux MacUsers lyonnais. Aucun soucis, je les classe au dessus des revendeurs Mac français.

Mais tu peux surement trouver ces câbles en France si tu préfères. Il y a les revendeurs Macs et les spécialistes des câbles.


----------



## denisb88 (17 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour ces précisions, me voilà au courant maintenant


----------

